# My Fish



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

abc


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How big is the tank?

Nice looking rhom.


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

not big tank about 120L water


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Around 32 gallons.

Get that beast in a bigger tank, he will love the swimming room!


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)

i know that when i change this tank he is very happy swimming
around


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Beauty!

I see he has a chin bump forming, that should disappear once you upgrade his tank.

A 75G would be perfect for him! That's approx. 285L


----------

